
Show HN: Coronavirus symptoms checker (differentiate coronavirus from cold/flu) - quiqueqs
https://www.coronavirus-signs-and-symptoms.com/
======
phyzix5761
According to the Wang et al study only 50% of cases present with cough and 70%
of cases present with fatigue. It seems on your website that cough is a
requirement for the corona diagnosis. Is my assumption correct?

([https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2761044?gu...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2761044?guestAccessKey=f61bd430-07d8-4b86-a749-bec05bfffb65))

~~~
quiqueqs
Hi, correct - cough, fever and difficulty breathing are the 3 factors with the
highest weight. This is based on a study of 55,000 confirmed cases in Wuhan,
China (source: [https://www.lbc.co.uk/hot-topics/coronavirus/coronavirus-
sym...](https://www.lbc.co.uk/hot-topics/coronavirus/coronavirus-symptoms-
covid-19-fever-cough/))

------
quiqueqs
Based on the information provided on the website of CDC (Center for Disease
Control and Prevention).

